# Banksia Pod mirror



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I thought I would build a mirror from a Banksia Pod so I sliced one lengthwise on the bandsaw and then glued the pieces together. I glued these slabs to the mirrror body with 3/4" inbetween and then filled the gaps and holes with Black Inlace. Then turned it and put on many coats of lacquer.
I also wondered what would happen if you bleached the Banksia so I tried and it worked great. Dyed it with analine dye afterwords. This is a lidded box. I turned the final from Bocote and then turned a Pearl from Tagua nut and put it in the top.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

John
Another great job. Mitch


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*projects*

John,
Great job. Good imagination. I love the lidded box. Looks like you pulled it out of an aquarium of off the sea floor. Really neat,
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks guys. I sure had fun making them. They are part of my demo at the AAW symposium this weekend. I'll be out of touch until Tuesday next week. Hope you all have a good week.


----------



## Night Mill Bill (May 7, 2008)

That is very, very nice! And very nicely photographed too!

I had no idea what a Tagua Nut was, so I looked that up, and learned a little bit more about a new kind of wood. Amazing stuff!


----------



## mrpenman (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi I'm Mike, I was looking at ya'lls banksia nut pieces. very creative..good job. I turn it for pens, pen stand, and a candle holder. I'm working on some coasters now. I like working with it, its a really neat item to turn. Hope to talk to ya soon. mike


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Mike Post some photos of your Banksia pieces. I'd love to see them. Since I do a demo on turning Banksia and Tagua nuts it's always good to have more designs to show them.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow!!! How cool is that? I'm not at that level yet, but I'm getting there. Great job. Thanks for sharing
Ken


----------



## AhmedFaraz (Jul 8, 2009)

It is very useful information to some extent. Please help me out regarding this topic going on. Any DB members tell me to what exact direction discussion is going on now?


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Entertainment Directory  |


----------

